

Vint – A new message broadcast app - svillafe
http://blog.vintapp.co/post/86307225914/vint-launch

======
RMarcus
I'm not terribly interested in reading what people have paid a buck to say.
What would be much more interesting is an app that allowed anyone to say
anything for free, and then filtered all those posts down to 20 posts _for
each user_. So each user gets a different 20 posts, and (assuming a user posts
only once a day) each user's post is seen by 20 people.

That'd be an interesting way of solving the "firehose" problem on sites like
Twitter. Then, perhaps, you add on Pandora-like "thumbs up" and "thumbs down"
features so that the service can pick better posts for you.

~~~
k__
This would solve the "firehose" problem, but it would also make the "filter
bubble" problem more worse.

1\. People get much crap, because it's hyped by media.

2\. People get much crap, because they like it.

The first thing leads to dumb opinions to be stuffed into peoples brains and
the second leads to a feedback loop, which makes the first effect even
stronger.

------
chasing
Am I to understand that this is like Twitter's Promoted Tweets without any
other functionality? Because Promoted Tweets are really the best part of
Twitter?

~~~
svillafe
No it is not. We don't allow any type of advertisements in Vint. There are 4
rules that you have to follow to publish in Vint: * No offensive content. * No
adult content. * No advertisements. * English only (We are currently
implementing other languages)

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
narkoleptic
> No offensive content

Fuck that noise.

------
gerhardi
So how many days will it take for everyone to tell their message, if there are
20 message slots per day?

~~~
ignavaldi
What do you mean?

~~~
kylec
The whole purpose behind Vint is to presumably have thousands of people
reading what is posted. Hypothetically, if there are 20,000 Vint users and
they all want to post something, it'll take almost 3 years to give everyone
their say.

~~~
svillafe
If EVERYONE wants to say something, yes. But we doubt that will happen.

~~~
cliveowen
What if you get more users, like 50.000, you still have 20.000 users (40% of
the user base, which seems reasonable) and it will still take 3 years.

~~~
svillafe
If that does happen (and we hope it will) we are planning on having different
streams for different subjects or locations.

------
peterhajas
This looks like it's the same as The List Serve:

[http://thelistserve.com/](http://thelistserve.com/)

~~~
svillafe
The difference is that in Vint you have the chance to post your message to a
selected date, and you don't have to win the chance to post in a lottery. Here
anyone can post.

------
glenda
Seems like the copy on your website is a bunch of hot air considering that you
only show messages from people that pay to post.

~~~
svillafe
Hi Glenda, What do you mean when you say "the copy on your web site"?

~~~
glenda
I mean the text you wrote makes it sound like you want all kinds of people
around the world to be able to communicate about issues that are important to
them.

But in reality you are more interested in promoting posts from people who are
willing to pay a dollar.

~~~
ignavaldi
Every post costs a dollar. There is no promotion to any post, every post is
the same.

------
varungoel
I love the idea of having a platform where I can say something and potentially
be heard (twitter), but if I have to pay 0.99$ everytime I say something, I
want to know how many people are going to see it..

Are you going to post how many daily active users you have on a regular
interval?

~~~
svillafe
Yes, we are working on a daily analytics email for the poster of the message.

~~~
varungoel
Great!

------
fiatjaf
Ok, there is an error in this everybody-should-have-their-voice mentality.

We should be valuing what people who knows about something has to say about
this subject, not what anyone willing to talk has to say about it.

How to know who knows? Well...

~~~
svillafe
We think that everyone has the right to speak their minds. Vint is the place
to share your opinions or stories on any subject. Before Vint if you were not
a massive brand or have no power, there wasn't a method to reach a wide
audience.

~~~
fizwhiz
I agree that people have the right to speak their minds, but why cap it at 20
"messages" per day? Is this backed up by any psychological research or did the
team set it up arbitrarily?

I'm thinking if I want to really use the app, I'd like to personally control
how many messages or views I'm bombarded with. Perhaps I want to hear
something every waking hour of the day (so ~18 messages). But maybe some days
I would like much less or much more. Why should Vint control my ingestion of
messages?

~~~
fizwhiz
"But the real reason for the limit in the messages is to maximize the
audience"

Can you explain this further? Do you mean to say that if you bumped up the
number of messages to 40, you will not be maximizing the audience because
there are too many messages? Are you curating these paid messages manually?

~~~
svillafe
Exactly right. If we increase the number of messages per day, less people will
read each message. We do curate each message manually. (It's only twenty of
them)

------
ptr
There's already something called Vint.
[https://www.joinvint.com](https://www.joinvint.com) Will be confusing.

~~~
ignavaldi
That app is no longer working. At least the links in their website don't

